# This years acorn crop



## Outdoorsman412 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone in north ga(or anywhere) seen any decent amt of acorns. Im purdy sure the crop is no where as full as last year as in my situation i kinda hope theyre limited this year. Let me know wats goin fellers... In advance preciate it!


----------



## olhippie (Aug 9, 2009)

...Even botanists often come up short on acorn crop predictions, but here goes. Based on a time tested old Indian formula for such predictions of acorn production, I've studied the movement of ants around the base of oak trees for the last few weeks. The formula requires an in depth study for a minimum of a month, better two. Unfortunately I fell asleep while observing a massive gathering of ants last Wednesday and was stung so badly by perhaps a million of them that I've been hospitalized with an allergic immune system reaction that has swollen my eyes shut, making further study impossible. As soon as I can see again I'm getting out there with 5 gallons of sevin poison, and am going to kill as many red ants as I can find. ....Regardless of how many acorns may fall this year, I've come to the conclusion that unless the expanding ant population is controlled the deer will be bitten up so badly while seeking the acorns, that they may abandon acorns altogether; this year anyway.

....Dang! This scientific study stuff is painful sometimes. I'd a done better just to set in a tree, and hope for the best! The sacrifices a man will make for science.*wink**


----------



## olhippie (Aug 30, 2009)

Here I thought my creative writing would get a comment or two.


----------



## bsanders (Aug 30, 2009)

I think it's clever. But as far as acorns go, my dad and grandas farm is loaded, as usual. But my neighbor is in a club with 900acres and we walked around for 3 hrs and couldn't find hardly any. It's crazy. I don't know what it is about my parents land but we have tons of acorns ever single year.


----------



## swamphunter44 (Aug 31, 2009)

that could be good or bad atleast from my experience. last year at my club we had tons of accorns. But TOO MANY!  it made the deer a lot harder to pattern. especially during bow season. but 2 years ago when we hardly had any. we knew where they were going due to only a few trees really dropping


----------



## bigrob82 (Aug 31, 2009)

olhippie i got a good laugh out of it and the acorns are sparse around forsyth county land and there are a good many on my gwinnett tract


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 31, 2009)

swamphunter44 said:


> that could be good or bad atleast from my experience. last year at my club we had tons of accorns. But TOO MANY!  it made the deer a lot harder to pattern. especially during bow season. but 2 years ago when we hardly had any. we knew where they were going due to only a few trees really dropping


you got that right. two years ago in our area the acorns were falling out of pine trees! they were so thick you had to slide to your stand. i caught one white oak shake violently, trying to shead a few acorns. we thought someone had come in and trapped our deer and removed them.


----------



## danlnga (Sep 1, 2009)

Pin Oaks are loaded in north Hall county. I have not been to the deer lease in Banks lately but last year we were covered . Lots of White Oak.    The deer had so much fat it was slippery skinning them out.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 1, 2009)

Gilmer county is looking to be about right in my area right now, not to many and not to litttle it is just right for me any ways.


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 2, 2009)

Saw a redoak aready droppin at the foot of lookout mountain. Opened a few and tey were good. Deer tracks already showing up good around it


----------



## drewpatt (Sep 6, 2009)

I have found the acorns where I like to go to be very scarce, a few red oaks, no white oak, only 1 mtn oak, but there are plenty of persimmons & muscadines .


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 7, 2009)

Red oaks & Mtn oaks are loaded and done fallen around here but not to many White oaks.


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 8, 2009)

I hunt a small tract in Banks Co., last year plenty, this year nothing.


----------



## Hardwood (Sep 9, 2009)

Cant walk for the Mt oak acorns in my yard. Are some white oaks, but they aint fallin just yet. Maybe theyll start Sat. AM


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 10, 2009)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Red oaks & Mtn oaks are loaded and done fallen around here but not to many White oaks.



When do you think the White Oaks will start falling in Walker county? If I remember it is around the end of Sep.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 10, 2009)

olhippie said:


> Here I thought my creative writing would get a comment or two.


 
It made me drool a little.


----------



## pixley7 (Sep 10, 2009)

They usually start dropping mid to late September into October.  
check this website for great info
https://fp.auburn.edu/sfws/sfnmc/class/white.html


----------



## mstew (Sep 14, 2009)

I have ALOT of acorns falling in North Forsyth!!! Some of the are big around as half dollars. Saw a spike, 4 pt and 7 does this weekend. All eating acorns. Waiting for a nice buck.


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 14, 2009)

So far....I have found 5 red oaks dropping and they all have deer activity. The Chest Nut oaks are dropping like grenades but deer will hardly touch them until they absolutely have to. 

Still waiting (Or still trying to find one dropping now) on the White Oaks to start dropping in NW GA. When they do, I know a spot that has a cluster of 4 in the middle of a 7 or 8 year old clear cut that is going to be dynamite!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 21, 2009)

nwgahunter said:


> So far....I have found 5 red oaks dropping and they all have deer activity. The Chest Nut oaks are dropping like grenades but deer will hardly touch them until they absolutely have to.
> 
> Still waiting (Or still trying to find one dropping now) on the White Oaks to start dropping in NW GA. When they do, I know a spot that has a cluster of 4 in the middle of a 7 or 8 year old clear cut that is going to be dynamite!!



x2 man! Me too. 

I set a climber up in a bottom funnel and walked around it Friday afternoon and found 2 HUGE white oaks that havent quite started to drop yet. Some were on the ground but werent ripe. Gonna give it a week and check it out again. Dont wanna burn up the spot cuz theres a big buck running this area and no one else hunts it either! 

Anyone else found any white oaks dropping in NW Ga?


----------



## markland (Sep 21, 2009)

Just barely in Bartow Co but give it another week and they should start fairly well, looks like the red oaks and white oaks will be dropping about the same time this year, that might make it interesting but with the number of both trees I am finding with plenty of acorns the deer will be able to eat just about anywhere!


----------

